# Batman Arkham Asylum: Steuerungsproblem



## babajager (17. Februar 2011)

Habe mir am Montag über Steam Batman Arkham Asylum zugelegt und wollte nach dem Download auch gleich mal Zocken leider geht das nur mit Gamepad. Ich habe kein Gamepad angeschlossen und will mit Maus und Tastatur Spielen, aber in den Steuerungsoptionen kann ich nur das MS Gamepad (X-Box) auswählen.

Wie bringe ich das Spiel dazu das es Maus und Tatstatur als Controller erkennt? 


mfg.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2011)

Also, bei mir ging das Problemlos mit Maus+Tastatur ^^  Hast Du denn überhaupt mal probiert, ob nicht zB wie WASD-Tasten funktionieren? Hast Du mal versucht, in den Optionen einzelne Aktionen umzustellen? 


Vlt. musst Du es auch vor SPielstart irgendwie einstellen?


----------



## babajager (18. Februar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, bei mir ging das Problemlos mit Maus+Tastatur ^^  Hast Du denn überhaupt mal probiert, ob nicht zB wie WASD-Tasten funktionieren? Hast Du mal versucht, in den Optionen einzelne Aktionen umzustellen?
> 
> 
> Vlt. musst Du es auch vor SPielstart irgendwie einstellen?


hm. also wenn ich starte öfnet sich das fenster in dem man die grafischen einstellungen vornehmen kann, unter "bewegungsbefehle" kann ich nur zwischen normal und gespiegelt wählen und unter aktionsbefehle erscheint bei mir garnix.

nach den anfangsvideos kann ich mich mit der maus umsehen, tasten befehle zeigen keine wirkung, bis auf die esc taste.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2011)

Wenn Du esc drückst, dann hast Du ja weiter Optionsmneüs, eines für die Steuerungsbelegung oder so - wie sieht das bei Dir aus? Bei mir steht links oben als Überschrift "xbox controller", rechts aber dann Maus+Tastatur inkl der zugehöriogen Befehle.


----------



## babajager (18. Februar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei mir steht links oben als Überschrift "xbox controller", rechts aber dann Maus+Tastatur inkl der zugehöriogen Befehle.


Ja so sieht es bei mir auch aus, aber die Tastaturbefehle lassen sich nicht belegen Bzw sind keinen Tasten zugeordnet, ich kann mich nur mit der Maus umsehen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2011)

was hast Du denn für ne Maus, was für ein keyboard? Hast Du irgendein gamepad oder lenkrad oder so angeschlossen?


----------



## babajager (19. Februar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was hast Du denn für ne Maus, was für ein keyboard? Hast Du irgendein gamepad oder lenkrad oder so angeschlossen?


kein gamepad etc angeschlossen, tatstatur ist die ROCCAT Arvo, Treiber habe ich auch schon Aktualisiert und Maus ist Razer Copperhead.

Ich habe in Windoes sobald sich das Menu Fenster öffnet mal aus Spaß auf Einstellungen zurücksetzen geklickt und dann kam volgende Fehlermeldung:

************** Ausnahmetext **************
System.NullReferenceException: Der Objektverweis wurde nicht auf eine Objektinstanz festgelegt.
   bei BmLauncher.CBindingMetaData.Parse(IniValue iniVal)
   bei BmLauncher.Binding.ParseMetaData(IniValue iniVal)
   bei BmLauncher.Settings.CreateBindingsFromINI(IniFile iniInput, Boolean settingDefaults)
   bei BmLauncher.Settings.InitialiseBindingsFromINI(IniFile iniInput, Boolean settingDefaults)
   bei BmLauncher.FormControls.UpdateContentsInput()
   bei BmLauncher.FormControls.buttonReset_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.UserControl.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
   bei System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Geladene Assemblys **************
mscorlib
    Assembly-Version: 2.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900).
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll.
----------------------------------------
BmLauncher
    Assembly-Version: 1.0.1.0.
    Win32-Version: 1.0.1.0.
    CodeBase: file:///b:/steam/steamapps/common/batman%20arkham%20asylum%20goty/Binaries/BmLauncher.exe.
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
    Assembly-Version: 2.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900).
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll.
----------------------------------------
System
    Assembly-Version: 2.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900).
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
    Assembly-Version: 2.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900).
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Management
    Assembly-Version: 2.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900).
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Management/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Management.dll.
----------------------------------------
BmLauncherUtils
    Assembly-Version: 1.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 1.0.1.0.
    CodeBase: file:///b:/steam/steamapps/common/batman%20arkham%20asylum%20goty/Binaries/BmLauncherUtils.DLL.
----------------------------------------
msvcm80
    Assembly-Version: 8.0.50727.4927.
    Win32-Version: 8.00.50727.4927.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/WinSxS/x86_microsoft.vc80.crt_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.4927_none_d08a205e442db5b5/msvcm80.dll.
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D
    Assembly-Version: 1.0.2902.0.
    Win32-Version: 9.05.132.0000.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC/Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D/1.0.2902.0__31bf3856ad364e35/Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
    Assembly-Version: 2.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900).
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll.
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.DirectX
    Assembly-Version: 1.0.2902.0.
    Win32-Version: 5.04.00.2904.
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC/Microsoft.DirectX/1.0.2902.0__31bf3856ad364e35/Microsoft.DirectX.dll.
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
    Assembly-Version: 2.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 2.0.50727.4952 (win7RTMGDR.050727-4900).
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll.
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
    Assembly-Version: 2.0.0.0.
    Win32-Version: 2.0.50727.4927 (NetFXspW7.050727-4900).
    CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/2.0.0.0_de_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll.
----------------------------------------

************** JIT-Debuggen **************
Um das JIT-Debuggen (Just-In-Time) zu aktivieren, muss in der
Konfigurationsdatei der Anwendung oder des Computers
(machine.config) der jitDebugging-Wert im Abschnitt system.windows.forms festgelegt werden.
Die Anwendung muss mit aktiviertem Debuggen kompiliert werden.

Zum Beispiel:

<configuration>
    <system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

Wenn das JIT-Debuggen aktiviert ist, werden alle nicht behandelten
Ausnahmen an den JIT-Debugger gesendet, der auf dem
Computer registriert ist, und nicht in diesem Dialogfeld behandelt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Februar 2011)

babajager schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei mir steht links oben als Überschrift "xbox controller", rechts aber dann Maus+Tastatur inkl der zugehöriogen Befehle.
> ...


Und via Maus lässt sich auch nicht die Belegung der Tasten ändern? Sehr merkwürdig. :o
Schmeiss' das Spiel mal runter und saug es neu, was anderes fällt mir jetzt auch nicht ein.


----------



## tavrosffm (20. Februar 2011)

also steuerungs einstellungen lassen sich bei mir über >start >programme >eidos >batman aa >spielsetup
einstellen.
versuchst du es eventuell über die ingame menüs?


----------



## babajager (20. Februar 2011)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> also steuerungs einstellungen lassen sich bei mir über >start >programme >eidos >batman aa >spielsetup
> einstellen.
> versuchst du es eventuell über die ingame menüs?


Habe alle erdenklichen methoden versucht, da lässt sich nix einstellen. bin gerade am neu runterladen über steam.

habe im internet gesehen das es einen patch zur version 1.1 gibt, der ist aber zu der steam version nicht kompatibel und steam macht zu dem spiel kein update.


----------



## tavrosffm (21. Februar 2011)

kann natürlich sein dass steam keinen windows startmenüeintrag bei der installation erstellt.
dann schau doch einfach mal nach ob du es nicht in einem eidos systeminstallations ordner findest.
das ding nennt sich bmlauncher.exe.
ist bei mir unter c:>programme>eidos>batman aa>binaries>bmlauncher.exe
zu finden.
die exe starten und dann unter einstellungen die tastatur belegen.

ich weiß nicht ob wir von der selben sache reden.
wenn du sagst du hast nur die option gamepad einstellen und umkehren der achsen usw. dann ist das alles ingame.
das einstellen der tastatur und maus läuft bei batman aa aber nur über diesen launcher.also bevor du das spiel startest.
gillt auch für die grafikeinstellungen.

edit.
ok hab nochmal deine beiträge genauer gelesen und gesehen dass wir von der selben sache sprechen.
also das menü bevor das spiel startet.
hmmm.
keinen plan.
wie gesagt versuch mal die bmlauncher vom installationspfad zu starten und nicht über steam.


----------



## babajager (21. Februar 2011)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> kann natürlich sein dass steam keinen windows startmenüeintrag bei der installation erstellt.
> dann schau doch einfach mal nach ob du es nicht in einem eidos systeminstallations ordner findest.
> das ding nennt sich bmlauncher.exe.
> ist bei mir unter c:>programme>eidos>batman aa>binaries>bmlauncher.exe
> ...


das habe ich auch schon versucht, gleiches ergebnis, es lassen sich keine tastatur befehle zuweisen und sind vom spiel aus auch keine einstellungen zugewiesen.

habe mir mal die ini dateien angeschaut die für die steuerung in frage kommen können, die sind bei mir alle leer.
sehr seltsam kann doch nicht sein das steam fehlerhafte versionen anbietet, komme mir vor wie bei ner beta.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2011)

Also, ich könnte Dir ja anbieten, dass Du mir vertraulich Deine Zugangsdaten von Steam gibst, damit ich das mal runterlade und teste, ob es bei mir klappt. Du kannst bzw. solltest   selbstverständlich danach dann das Passwort ändern, sobald ich ein Feedback gegeben hab. Wäre halt nicht zuletzt aber auch davon abhängig, ob Du es überhaupt willst (würde ich verstehen, wenn Du die Daten nicht weitergeben willst) und wie groß der Dload ist. Ich müsste dann halt so lange mit dem account online bleiben, bis es runtergeladen ist, und dann könntest Du in der zeit nicht gleichzeitig auch mit Steam online sein.


----------



## Kutduzf (16. April 2012)

Hi zusammen,

sry, dass ich den Thread ausgrabe, aber ich habe genau das Problem. Leider sowohl in Batman:AA, als auch in Mass Effect 3. Klingt für mich, als würde es an der Unreal Engine 3 liegen, welche beide Spiele verwenden.

Da ich aus diesem Thread keine wirkliche Lösung herauslesen konnte, wollte ich fragen, ob und wie der TE das Problem gelöst hat?

Ich habe die D2D GOTY Version des Spiels. Sämtliche Tastaturkürzel zum Ändern der Eingabesprache unter Windows wurden deaktiviert. Richtig komisch: Sobald ich einen XBox360 Controller anschließe, kann ich damit spielen. Tastatur funktioniert trotzdem nicht 

Danke im Voraus und Gruß,
Kutduzf

EDIT: hab das Problem gefunden. Synergy, welches als Dienst lief, scheint das Problem verursacht zu haben, obwohl ich nicht weiß, wie genau ... Der Thread kann ich Frieden ruhen


----------

